# My O Gauge Christmas Layout



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

On January first, 1994, I completed my O gauge Christmas layout:



















With tracks running down the hall to a staging yard in the adjacent bedroom:










My dream monster O gauge layout track-plan:










In 1997, the birth of my son forced me to give up the bedroom staging loop, but the number of buildings and streetlights in the village has tripled:










My Magnum Opus !


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Very cool, I love the ramp to the BR for staging, that was tricky!


----------



## zinger1970 (Dec 10, 2012)

very nice !


----------



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Very cool, I love the ramp to the BR for staging, that was tricky!


It was indeed kinda tricky to build, John. But it turned out right, and made possible a monster layout that could handle up to 6 trains altogether and was a blast to operate !


----------



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

zinger1970 said:


> very nice !


Thanks, I certainly tried my best to make it so !


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Your son is what, 17 now? Soon he'll vacate the BR and you can put the staging loop back in.


----------



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Your son is what, 17 now? Soon he'll vacate the BR and you can put the staging loop back in.


Yes he is 17, but is severely autistic and his mental age is about 18 months. There's no hope of that bedroom ever becoming vacant again. But I am considering building two new 12" x 60" modules on which to mount four staging tracks. These modules would be located along one wall in the hallway (one of them where the ramp was). Then I would have capability of handling up to 5 trains total, out of their boxes and on the tracks.

_A crude sketch of what I would like to do_:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your son, I have a nephew that's autistic, I have an idea how much it takes to deal with it.

You hallway idea sounds like it might work, you might need some barriers to keep people from stepping on the trains.


----------

